# Registering with FAS



## wheels (25 Jan 2009)

I'm going to FAS tomorrow morning to register but I'm wondering if someone could outline the process. I went down last week midday and was turned away but no one explained why, or how the system worked. What ID etc. do I need to bring and how long should I expect to be there?


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Jan 2009)

Perhaps you should have asked why you were not allowed to register. Haven't been there recently but previously you simply filled out the form stating the area of work you were looking for and you were then registered as someone looking for work.

While there people always check the notice boards/computers for jobs
ID is not necessary and as for how long it takes depends on how many are ahead of you


----------



## wheels (25 Jan 2009)

I did ask. She said that it didn't work like that, that it was a very busy office and I shouldn't expect to talk in off the street and register. I told her it was just for a course but she told me to come back first thing the next morning and it would be first come first served.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Jan 2009)

Why don't you ring them and ask? I can't find any info on their website.


----------



## wheels (26 Jan 2009)

Because they weren't open last night... Hence the post.

Anyway, for anyone interested I went down at 9am, booked an appointment for 12.15 and was out by 12.19. Very simple.


----------

